# 1999 GMC K2500 Flatbed Build!!!



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been wanting to do this forever. Really excited about this build so far!


----------



## Onebadbowtie86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Again. Nice job. Once complete you will reap great benefits of this project.
T.J.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

If I had the means, or the ability, I'd flatbed every one of my trucks except my personal one. Looks great.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

TJS said:


> Again. Nice job. Once complete you will reap great benefits of this project.
> T.J.


Thanks! Again thank you very much for your detailed youtube videos and willingness to share your knowledge with everyone. Once this becomes complete I'll post a more detailed summary of the build to hopefully help other people as well!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like your about to run out of space in that little workshop


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

thesnowman269 said:


> Looks like your about to run out of space in that little workshop


:laugh: trust me that place gets to feeling really small really quickly during builds. Its a scene-shop I work in and we build to just a little bigger than we can handle in there lol


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Pro-Lawn&Ground said:


> :laugh: trust me that place gets to feeling really small really quickly during builds. Its a scene-shop I work in and we build to just a little bigger than we can handle in there lol


Scene as in film scene? Tv or movie work? I am a member of I.A.T.S.E ( International alliance of theatrical stage employees for those you that dont know) local 209 in Cleveland


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Pro-Lawn&Ground said:


> Thanks! Again thank you very much for your detailed youtube videos and willingness to share your knowledge with everyone. Once this becomes complete I'll post a more detailed summary of the build to hopefully help other people as well!


 Glad I could help. One thing. Can you take a closer pic of your hinge set up. That looks close to what I did for my Chevy Dump bed build. That is the best way cause you do not have to do anything to the truck frame for pivot points.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

thesnowman269 said:


> Scene as in film scene? Tv or movie work? I am a member of I.A.T.S.E ( International alliance of theatrical stage employees for those you that dont know) local 209 in Cleveland


Theatrical Scenery. I.A.T.S.E. 21


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

TJS said:


> Glad I could help. One thing. Can you take a closer pic of your hinge set up. That looks close to what I did for my Chevy Dump bed build. That is the best way cause you do not have to do anything to the truck frame for pivot points.


Its kind of a hybrid of the two flatbeds you built. I'll snap a photo this weekend while I'm working on it. Basically its 3/8th plate welded to the flatbed and then there is a piece of 3/8 welder to each side the chassis to strengthen and eliminate any play where a partially threaded Grade 9 will act as the pivot point.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Pro-Lawn&Ground said:


> Theatrical Scenery. I.A.T.S.E. 21


Small world.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

thesnowman269 said:


> Small world.


Indeed.



TJS said:


> Glad I could help. One thing. Can you take a closer pic of your hinge set up. That looks close to what I did for my Chevy Dump bed build. That is the best way cause you do not have to do anything to the truck frame for pivot points.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It hinges on two bolts?


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

SnoFarmer said:


> It hinges on two bolts?


Yes, the last photo posted is mirrored on the opposite rail of the chassis so there is one grade 9 bold on each side.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Reminds me of my Chevy dump set up.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

TJS said:


> Reminds me of my Chevy dump set up.


Basically. I don't have access to the tools you have (yet, fingers crosses) so I went with the bolts for now. From the couple tests I've done so far the hinge works very well. I'm not looking into building my own scissor. If I can't I'll probably just do a single cylinder being the pricing for a scissor is ridiculous for what it is IMO.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Pro-lawn, Nice Shop!... Build Looks great so far, You will work out issues here on the P/S. like/ TGS (nice pcs)
etc. Kept us posted + Good Luck Man!!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I would definitely beef up the hinge set up. Some 1.5" .120 wall dom tubing with solid 1.25" round stock for a pin would be a proper set up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

thesnowman269 said:


> I would definitely beef up the hinge set up. Some 1.5" .120 wall dom tubing with solid 1.25" round stock for a pin would be a proper set up


I 2nd,


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

Ive actually been trying to catch the wolverines and machine his bones down to hinges buts it's been rediculously difficult to catch him.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

He is rather bitter this time of year. Good luck


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

thesnowman269 said:


> He is rather bitter this time of year. Good luck


Hahahahahaha amazing!


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## snowbilly (Jan 17, 2016)

just thought i would show a pic of my 1999 gmc k2500 its has a dump flat bed..love it


----------



## snowbilly (Jan 17, 2016)

if anybody wants closer pics of the bed mount let me know...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

my clone. looks good. brings back memories.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

snowbilly said:


> if anybody wants closer pics of the bed mount let me know...


I'd love to see them.


----------



## snowbilly (Jan 17, 2016)

i will post them tomorrow....i did not make the bed...there is a company up here in pennsylvania that makes the beds with dump direct fit...i love it though truck has 180,000 on it and runs like new...had to replace the sheet metal in the bed once..other then that never had any problems and its been on the truck for 16 years or so...


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic job. Love my flatbed. Had it off this summer. Coated the underside. Will paint top side soon. Great job.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

Some updates. Bed is painted. Built bolt on brackets for the tail lights which I'll have wired this week Im hoping (the guy who does it did my plows and I can't figure it out for sh*t)


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

The beds complete!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Pro-Lawn&Ground said:


> View attachment 171964
> The beds complete!


Nice build!!!, now you can put her to use + make some $ Back!! Not to mention the ex large workshop. A lot of red bull?? I prefer Budlight myself


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Great job! Thanks for sharing. I have a used flatbed to put on one truck, plan to build one for another. I am going to make a removable dovetail to use in the summer so we can load zero turn mowers then take it off for the winter when plowing.


----------

